# Diamond dove health issues



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

I recently purchased a diamond dove from an incredibly abusive pet store. It had significant feather loss on the head and neck and continued to loose feathers in the 4 days I had him. His poop was normal. He was eating. He died in 4 days, before his vet appt. 

Being aware of the fact this pet store was selling sick birds, the second diamond dove already had issues. A vet appt is scheduled but I'm certain he'll be dead before the visit.

He's eating. He's pooping normal. But he's all puffed up ALL THE TIME. What on earth is wrong with the diamond doves this pet store is selling? Do they magically get illness once you take them home? I've had diamond doves for over 15 years before. I'm not doing anything wrong. 

So what does it mean when a diamond dove is perfectly fine except they're always puffed up? Mites? Bacterial infection? Is 77 degrees in my room not warm enough? Worms?

I need help while I wait for this vet visit.


----------



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

Note: I also just weighed him. With his wings clipped, he weighs in at 28 grams.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

The bird feels cold because is so thin. Even if he eats, the body has been depleted of reserves for many days.

Keep him in a warmer than environment place EVEN IF THE ROOM TEMPERATURE IS HIGH. Put him in a box with clothes, near a heating device that will provide a slighlty higher temperature than the one of the room and where IS PROTECTED FROM DRAFTS. Drafts are harmful ffor birds, especially for weak ones.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm so sorry.

There could be several issues going on. Is there any air quality change, like is the bird going from hot to cold, or near air conditioner? Canker comes to my mind, when you say the bird has significant feather loss, parasites also.

Here are the first BASIC steps you need to do until you get the bird to the vet: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.htmlWARMTH, HYDRATE and feed.

If, the bird is not eating OR not eating enough, he will need supplement feeding: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html *


----------



## happypidge (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok, update! Thanks to both of you guys for the help! 

The temperature in my room is perfect and there were no drafts. To help keep him more calm I covered half the cage with a black blanket. He's still eating, drinking, and pooping normal. As I type this he's going crazy preening himself. He was running around my floor and flew back into his cage when he was done. I also put a nice drop of organic apple cider vinegar in his water tray before he took a huge sip. 

I'm just nervous he might have an issue that I don't know about for the time being. Is there any pro-active measures I can take to help make sure he doesn't possibly have worms, mites, or parasites? Should I keep putting a drop of ACV in his water? 

I really appreciate this help. He's an amazing individual, I don't want to loose him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Organic ACV can be used a few days a week in the water.

Treat bird for parasites/blood sucking mites, lice with a topical, like Scatt, it is less invasive/harsh.

Put bird on a heat pad, with towel between bird and pad.*


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

happypidge said:


> Ok, update! Thanks to both of you guys for the help!
> 
> The temperature in my room is perfect and there were no drafts. To help keep him more calm I covered half the cage with a black blanket. He's still eating, drinking, and pooping normal. As I type this he's going crazy preening himself. He was running around my floor and flew back into his cage when he was done. I also put a nice drop of organic apple cider vinegar in his water tray before he took a huge sip.
> 
> ...


At you're vet ask them to do a fecal to check for bacteria and parasites . That is a good way to see if there is something making him feel off. The thing about these birds is because of a natural instinct to survive they don't show illness very well in case a predator may notice, if they act Ill it usually means it has been that way for awhile, so ESP with these little guys it is good to be on top of it. Puffing up on occasion is not out of the norm, but if it is with lethargy and poor droppings then the bird needs help asap. I would get the fecal done as it is noninvasive and does not stress the dove, which is easy to do with these little guys, a vet check can be stressful so doing the fecal first may tell you what to do next.


----------

